# Kinetic Chain Dysfunction



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 12, 2006)

I suffered a fairly severe knee injury several years ago and have since re-injured my knee.  What I have learned is that the kinetic chain is of vital importance - and I didn't even know it existed until yesterday!!!  Turns out my initial knee injury was caused by kinetic chain dysfunction from poor training habits and the secondary injury also manifested from the original injury in that I had permanently altered my kinetic chain to compensate for the original injury.  There are very interesting articles here 

http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=4&a=5
http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=5&a=2

on the concept and hopefully anyone else who may be suffering can identify the problem and get a personal program designed in order to correct matters.

Train smart!


----------

